# names and addresses of stores on Paradise Island, Bahamas



## Banker (Jan 25, 2006)

I just looked online tonight on my American Express account and there is a charge for 36.95 to a place called Island Blue.  It is supposed to be a clothing store in Nassau.  The charge occured on January 10th.  I was not actually on Nassau last October but I was on Paradise Island  at my timeshare, Club land'or in  October last year.  Does anyone know this store and what shopping center it is in?  It could possibly be from something that was never charged to my account in October.  I cannot dispute it until the morning unless perhaps I can find a receipt if I kept them still.  Thanks!


----------



## deabic (Jan 25, 2006)

Don't remember that name, but it could be a new store in Hurricane Hole or the new Atlantis Marina.  Sometimes there's a phone number next to the store's name on the credit card.  If there is and it's toll free, you could call and ask where they're located.


----------



## boyblue (Feb 9, 2006)

Banker said:
			
		

> I just looked online tonight on my American Express account and there is a charge for 36.95 to a place called Island Blue.  It is supposed to be a clothing store in Nassau.  The charge occured on January 10th.  I was not actually on Nassau last October but I was on Paradise Island  at my timeshare, Club land'or in  October last year.  Does anyone know this store and what shopping center it is in?  It could possibly be from something that was never charged to my account in October.  I cannot dispute it until the morning unless perhaps I can find a receipt if I kept them still.  Thanks!



Don't know if you got this sorted out but Island Blue is in Hurricane Hole Plazza the phone number is 242 363-1027.  Your bill may have said Nassau because a lot of companies that operate on P.I. are actually headquartered on Nassau.


----------

